# TT virgin needs urgent advice



## Jakesangel (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi to everyone. As so often is the case i've been meaning to join the site for months now as i was well impressed with it but not actually having a TT seemed reason enough not to join. Anyway i've just sold my Mark 4 V.W. Golf GTi and am currently looking for a 225bhp TT on a 51 or 52 plate and would appreciate any advice on what to look out for when buying one.
I'm torn between two models the first colour I think is called Avus grey/silver with red interior and the other is Amulet red with ice grey interior. I know ultimately its personal preference but i'd like peoples opinions as I havent actually seen many red ones on the road and wondered is there a reason for it, are they not a popular colour ? (no offence to anyone with one as i love 'em) Anyway nice to finally be a member and look forward to hearing from ya


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum , I think red tt's look sweet , silver is quite a common colour for the tt but the red interior look's good. Tough choice you have there. 8)


----------



## Jakesangel (Feb 25, 2009)

yeah mate it is a tough decision but a mans gotta do what a mans gotta do aint he, its just a shame i'm acting all girly over the colour. I'll post pictures when I get it. Cheers for the response.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome , everyone will have their own colour preference but at the end of the day you have to live with it day in day out. Buy with your heart


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

malstt said:


> silver is quite a common colour for the tt


 not common Mal it's popular  welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> > silver is quite a common colour for the tt
> ...


 :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > malstt said:
> ...


 blue :roll:


----------



## Jakesangel (Feb 25, 2009)

Decisions decisions, i've wanted a TT for years and now i'm about to buy one and had narrowed it down to a choice of two colours along comes one that ive never seen before in dolpin grey one that looks the nuts I aint complaining though cos at the end of the day im going to have my TT. Yippee

Thanks for the responses people i'll keep you all posted


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------

